# UEFA Europa League 11 April



## spkutano (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## spkutano (Apr 10, 2019)

*Arsenal vs Napoli Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

Arsenal:
Leno, Mustafi, Sokratis, Monreal, Maitland-Niles, Ramsey, Guendouzi, Kolasinac, Iwobi, Aubameyang, Lacazette

Napoli:
Karnezis, Hysaj, Maksimovic, Koulibaly, Ghoulam, Callejon, Allan, Fabian, Insigne, Mertens, Milik

Arsenal have eliminated the French side Rennes by overcomimg two-goal deficit from the first-leg. The Gunners won 3:0 at the Emirats and made it through to the quarter-finals of UEFA Europa League. Arsenal were successful in the previous round, even lost 1:0 to BATE Borisov in Belarus in the first match. Unai Emery's men also won 3:0 in the second-leg match and qualified into the last 16. The goals against BATE were netted by Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang, Shkodran Mustafi and Sokratis Papastathopoulos, while Aubameyang (twice) and Ainsley Maitland-Niles scored in the match with Rennes. The domestic form is mixed, Arsenal managed to beat Newcastle, but lost to Everton this weekend. The North London side are still fighting for the Champions League spot for the next season. Europe League is a back-up solution for Emery. He is an experienced coach that won this competition three times with Sevilla previously. Winning Europe League for a fourth time will give his club a ticket for the Champions League football next season regardless of how that frantic domestic battle pans out. The Spaniard has some issues ahead of this match as five players are struggling with injuries. Rob Holding, Hector Bellerin and Danny Welbeck remain sidelined, while Laurent Koscielny and Granit Xhaka are rated as doubtful. Koscielny missed the Sunday's clash with Everton, while Xhaka suffered a groin injury playing for Switzerland.

Napoli finished as third in their Champions League group this season, behind PSG and Liverpool, so continued in the Europe League. In the first knock-out round they faced Zurich from Switzerland. The Vesuvians won both games, 3:1 as guests and 2:0 at home. Lorenzo Insigne, Jose Callejon and Piotr Zielinski scored the goals on the first match, while Simone Verdi and Adam Ounas netted at Stadio San Paolo. In the last round Napoli played against Austrian side Salzburg Red Bull. It was a more difficult task. The Italians won 3:0 at home, while lost 3:1 as guests. The success was achieved mostly thanks to Arkadiusz Milik who scored on both matches. But something else should be mentioned here - the away form. Napoli showed big weaknesses playing on road and they have only won three of their last 10 matches away from home. Even worse, they lost 2:1 to poor Empoli in the last away fixture in domestic Serie A. Coach Carlo Ancelotti is well aware about this problem and must find a way to get a positive result from the Emirats. He has three injury worries in front of the match. Amadou Diawara and Raul Albiol are sidelined, while goalkeeper David Ospina is rated as doubtful to face his former club Arsenal here.

*Arsenal vs Napoli Prediction*:

I expect Arsenal to win this match. The home advantage is the crucial factor. Arsenal won four of the five European matches played at the Emirats. On contrary, Napoli showed weaknesses playing on road. They have only won three of their last 10 matches away from home. Ancelotti's men lost 2:1 to poor Empoli in the last away fixture in domestic Serie A. I think Arsenal are closer to the victory in this match.

*Arsenal vs Napoli Pick*: Home win @ 2.45 with Bet365


----------

